# Royal Ambulance San Leandro



## Redrunner (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone work/know about Royal Ambulance based in San Leandro? I want to work for them once I'm certified but keep hearing mixed things about them.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2012)

What's wrong with everyone in California?! Apply everywhere regardless of the "mix" or "negative" things you hear.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll add that I did make a post about Royal Ambulance and ProTransport-1 early last month. I walked into Royal's old station on Dolittle St in San Leandro (they moved station), and they were very friendly there. The guy told me they were very family oriented. I believe they used to offer $10/hour, no call bonuses, and probably still do. They do BLS and CCT. They do have 24 hour shifts. One of the employees said that they try not to give you over 40 hours per week (same with ProTransport-1). I've met a couple of their employees at different hospitals, at their old station, at my EMT Refresher class, and one that used to be an FTO who now teaches at Chabot College, and they are all a bunch of nice folks.

Like I said earlier. Apply everywhere. You are probably gonna find dirt on all of them. The company I work for, I waited to apply for them for over a year because I heard so many bad things about them, and I ended up working there, and I've enjoyed it so far. I think the people that have complained probably never had a fast food job, or just like complaining, lol.


----------



## changin911 (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to work for them. Basically look at it like this: all BLS companies are essentially the same.  Look for the place that you get along with everyone the most at, and which one will pay you the most for your time.  When I was working there they had no limit to the hours you could work in a week.  Right before I left, they were trying to restrict the hours to 60 in a week.  Overall good company that gave me the experience necessary to move on to ALS.


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 3, 2012)

just interviewed with them this past thursday. just waiting for a call back.


----------



## TacEMT (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck, I only know of one person who has worked for Royal out of San Leandro. Don't know if he liked it but he later moved to AMR. Have not kept in touch so he may have moved onto Paramedics Plus. Royal, like Pro Transport, and these other small ones like Falcon, all are probably good experience for someone starting out or even an experienced person that just needs some extra cash. Its a stepping stone into a better position like with a fire department.


----------



## Deuce (Jul 14, 2012)

I currently work for Royal and have since December.  Its a great company to get a start in EMS. You do plenty of dialysis and discharges. You also do Code 2 calls which can be a lot more intense. A lot of the code 2's are serious. You will c-spine and long board patients. You will do CPR and you will get a great start by seeing a wide variety of medical conditions and the medications that coincide with them. Also, the pay is pretty competitive. Overall. A great company to get a grasp on patient care.


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 16, 2012)

How is their hiring process? I just recently put in a application and excited to hopefully hear back from them. If anyone else has any info or experience working with the company please post.


----------



## SARcastic1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a buddy that works for royal and has had ALL great thing to say about them!  like mentioned earlier very family oriented and he gets plenty of hours...   said they have a pretty comprehensive orientation also!


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 21, 2012)

That's awesome. It's making more and more excited to hear back from them.


----------

